# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  natječaj za dodjelu stipendije Hrvatska može bolje

## marle

Inicijativa Hrvatska može bolje raspisala je *natječaj za dodjelu jedne stipendije studentu ili studentici, roditelju malog djeteta*. 

Na natječaj se mogu prijaviti roditelji do navršene 27. godine života, redovni studenti na javnom učilištu u Republici Hrvatskoj, koji ne primaju drugu stipendiju, a prijavljeni mogu ostvariti i dodatne bodove ukoliko su društveno angažirani u zajednici. Natječaj je otvoren do 20. srpnja 2016., a rezultati će biti objavljeni 1. rujna 2016.

Svi detalji natječaja nalaze se ovdje.

Ako znate nekog roditelja studenta proslijedite info!

----------

